# Scaper's Day - Hungary



## viktorlantos (19 May 2014)

Cheers guys, i am sorry i was a bit inactive in the past months. Things are busy around me and i do have less time to be everywhere.

But i thought i share one of the thing we organized in the past months. 

We do love contests and we love community events. Last year the Thai scaping event inspired us so we organized a similar event, but we tweaked a little.

First we looked after 3 team leader. We picked them at our community board based on their past aquascapes.

Then each leader had to select 2 team members to form a team. Of course also from the community.

We gave each of them a 60cm wide ADA tanks with all bells and whistles and free hand on the scaping of course. We had hoped that at the end we will have interesting new ideas and these tanks will be nice displays in our gallery. We offered them unlimited plants, hardscapes or whatever needed for their visions.

The Scaper's Day event started on march 1st and the deadline we gave was 3 months.
They had to push these tanks to have a final photo before the deadline. At the end people on facebook and on our community board will select the winner who will receive some aquascaping goodies based on the final photos. But they also can use these tanks to enter to any contest this year.

I made a short video on the first day this better describe how we started 



After the setup we've taken care of these tanks with water changes, cleaning, fertilization etc. And the team managed the trimming timely.

2 tanks were taller because they decided to go with it. Otherwise all 3 of them would be the same size. We also let them choose to go with a single or a dual Aquasky LED.

We had soft water, Aquasky LED or dual Aquasky on the taller tanks. We added in Twinstar mini to each of the tanks. And the fun started 

I have to tell you that on the top of the regular cleaning work we had almost no issues with these tanks. At the beginning a little diatom, but after that nothing major. (seiryu stone got green a few times in the first few weeks, but that's all.)

I do not want to rob your time, so i post here the final photos what we did in the past few days.

Scaper&#x27;s Day Contest - Piga Team by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Scaper&#x27;s Day Contest - Ozzy Team by viktorlantos, on Flickr

Scaper&#x27;s Day Contest - Talachi Team by viktorlantos, on Flickr

You can check the full gallery and progress here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/sets/72157641137666904/

The event was really successful. Shaken up the community a little. Made some excitement and many people followed the progress in our gallery and on the net.

Both scapes looks good and kind of fresh so they are a great addition to our showroom. Not every plants are in 100% condition, but all the tanks are algae free and completed within 2.5 months.

Please check the photos and the video and if you have any questions, comments please feel free to ask. I try to answer them all. 

Community events are fun and i hope this may will inspire you to a similar thing.

Cheers,
Viktor


----------



## Alan Fluxion (19 May 2014)

Those scapes look fantastic, and looks like a bloody good time. Wished mine looked 1/8th like these do :\


----------



## TOO (19 May 2014)

Inspirational, Viktor. Thanks for sharing these.

Thomas


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2014)

Inspirational, I especially like the last one. It's quite reminiscent of the Peak District.


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 May 2014)

Creative guys......


----------



## bogwood (19 May 2014)

What you guys get up to, Brilliant  Viktor.
Very creative social event, with stunning results.

cheers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 May 2014)

Superb Scapes


----------



## andyh (19 May 2014)

Wow Viktor, you need to keep us updated more regularly!!

They all look fantastic, Talachi Team is my favourite!


----------



## viktorlantos (19 May 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback.

The thing i loved about this event that each individual leader was skilled and talented, but we tried to stay away to pick the best ones from the community. Mean the ones who usually are on the top of the contests in the past years.
However the teamwork helped to push the result to a new higher level. So they did better together than alone i guess.

I mentioned the plants issue before. Riccardia not worked well in the seiryu scapes. This never reached the best form. We met with this issue sometimes when we're using soft water, and stones which harden the water. This moss become pale and not that bushy. Fissidens is similar too. However flame worked brilliantly!

HC on the tall scape was mounted to the tree. Was nice in the first few weeks, but this ended up in a poor quality. We thought first this was the CO2, but we pushed it hard. And the result not changed. Temperature was ok in the air-conditioned room.

Dragon scape had Crypto Tonkinensis on the back. That one almost disappeared after the start. So we had to replace it to E. Acicularis.

Other than that all plants worked well.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 May 2014)

Hi Victorlantos, Thank you for posting the info on the plant issues Its a great help to us that are new to Aquascaping And saves us a lot of wasted time& money 

With the HC on the tree  I gave that plant a go it ended badly too  So i planted the DW with moss & over laid the moss with Hydrocoityle trip  This worked well needs constant trimming to keep a tree shape  but looks good


----------



## flygja (20 May 2014)

Great idea and great scapes. The community benefits from having these events and you benefit by having 3 gorgeous scapes in your studio. Ozzy's team takes the cake for me. Something unique and so well integrated.


----------

